
The Blockchain Might Scare the Gig Economy to Death - panarky
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-20/the-blockchain-might-scare-the-gig-economy-to-death
======
sharemywin
Just project out:

1\. Amazon, Google, etc. control more and more transactions

2\. If they determine at their discretion your out of the whole network.

3\. Not sure I see them getting less powerful

